# You know you have been on here too long when...



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

The man at the garage says that's a clean car. He then opens the engine bay to hook the aircon machine up after just asking how many miles it's done and says wow that is a really clean car. Actually felt a bit sad but proud at the same time. He commented on how well it looks for almost 100k miles.


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

lol good job :thumb:

I was happy when I sold my s2000, the guy who bought it had looked at 6 others from dealers and private, said it was by far the cleanest one he'd look at, which im pretty sure sealed the deal, detailing works for selling thats for sure :detailer:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Feel good factor :thumb:


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

It's all good :thumb:

My chosen garage knows me and the car and they often comment on how immaculate it is and how they are a nervous wreck working on it in case they get fingerprints on it lol.

I see that as a good thing, so I'm sad as well.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I have a "friend"  that changes his cars regularly, he always brings them round as he knows I enjoy doing the dirt on them!!:doublesho but I sussed him out and now when he brings something round for me to work on. I charge him, he is still more than happy, as he has said time and again, it puts a lot of money on the value of the cars!!


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

I think another benefit of being obsessive with cleaning our cars is that whenever you come to sell them you will always get good money. I only normally keep my cars a year or two max and near enough every one ive got more than the price i paid for them. My last car i got 900 quid above what i paid and the first person who saw it bought it at asking price. I even had to put him a small collection of products together to help him keep it looking the same he was so blown away with how clean and shiny it was.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Or when the person spending a fortune at the Audi garage wants to know why her new car doesn't shine as much as that one...

Eh... That's not our car, it's not for sale...

And it's 10 years old...

Ooops..... 

:lol:


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Your car is one of the second biggest purchase you make, so it makes sense to keep it looking its absolute best, even better when you give it a better finish than a dealership or someone who uses a splash and dash or car wash. Its just us lot have ocd for car cleaning so it is all good.


----------



## MLAM (Jan 21, 2009)

My local indy normally sprays the engine all over with a coating of WD40 to make it look nice and clean after a service, he doesn't do it with mine as he doesn't need to 

Echo the comments that even they say it looks fantastic for a car with over 100k on the clock and also about main dealer car preps.

My ford dealer around here is shocking, new tyre emulsion left on rims, chipped door edges, dirty alloys to name a few.....


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

When the neighbour walks past as you're cleaning and say it looks like it's just out of the showroom


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

....some ones making peanut butter on toast at work and I mention that its good for getting rid of polish residue off your black trim. Just out of the blue. Doh!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

It's always nice for people to notice a well looked after car.


----------



## shaziman (Feb 11, 2010)

...a 75 year old man comes up to your ultra modern BMW in a Tesco carpark and says "...thats in really good condition, i want one!..."


----------



## Mk3Brick (May 24, 2012)

i never get props on how clean my car is , i just get 'your gonna have no paint left soon' or 'why are you cleaning your 16 year old golf' :wall:

i jealous of you guys :thumb:


----------



## Hoochienoballs (Aug 14, 2012)

Not been on here that long but you've already got me doing strange things. Only time my bonnet got opened was for weekly fluids check or fix the bag of sh*te. Just spent an hour cleaning under there and door shuts. :doublesho


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

When your BF sees a faded red oxidised corsa and says "I bet you'd love to have ago and bring the colour back on that" :lol:


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Ive even had police comment on how clean my car is  which is a pretty good accomplishment for a car that can be classed as boy racer


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

Mk3Brick said:


> i never get props on how clean my car is , i just get 'your gonna have no paint left soon' or 'why are you cleaning your 16 year old golf' :wall:
> 
> i jealous of you guys :thumb:


My obsession only gets me comments like this too !

Neighbour tried to tell me Audi paint is soft and thin and I'll damage it if I keep cleaning it


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

I got a proud moment last week .
One of the fitters from my work was complaining his wife had gotten a company car and he couldnt sell her 1 series bmw . Once i saw it i reralised why , but after a week sat at mine and receiving my full attention . it was re advertised with new pics and sold 2 days later . 
Incidentally £500 more than he had reduced it too before i got it . Makes the fee he payed me insignificant . But he saw the benefits almost imediately and will know next time he or someone he knows is in that situation .
Doesnt necesarily add value but gives you the edge over all the others .


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

I no longer look at the make/model of car.
I look at the reflection and look for swirls & holograms.

Even the wife now comments on poorly maintained cars. Lol


----------



## AdnanKhan (Aug 16, 2012)

......when your wife and even your mother pop out to touch the paintwork after claying. i get people commenting all the time and the neighbours just can't help but utter something as it really hits them when they realise my car is an Audi A4.......from 1998!!


----------



## matt303 (Aug 11, 2012)

TheMilko2905 said:


> I no longer look at the make/model of car.
> I look at the reflection and look for swirls & holograms.


Both me and the misses do that, I was looking at used Smart Roadsters on-line to day and upon looking at the most expensive returned in the search we both immediately commented on the swirls.

You can also tell if you've spent too long on here if after mowing the lawn you give the mower a quick going over with APC and then a wipe over with Autoglym vinyl and rubber care.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

You've gone full circle from 1 bucket method to full blown 'cotton buds out and everything' to 'CBA to do it tonight, it'll take too long to do a proper clean'.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

LittleMissTracy said:


> When your BF sees a faded red oxidised corsa and says "I bet you'd love to have ago and bring the colour back on that" :lol:


Mine says that to me as well :lol:

When people don't believe that your car is 10 years old


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

when you say il give it a quick clean and rinse for now...

hour and half later just for a "quick clean and rinse".


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

You know you've been here too long when you run out of fingers to count the number of "you know you've been here too long" threads that you've seen.


----------



## xScotty (Apr 21, 2012)

LittleMissTracy said:


> When your BF sees a faded red oxidised corsa and says "I bet you'd love to have ago and bring the colour back on that" :lol:


We all love the faded corsas haha  I've done a flame red Astra with the DA, Jesus christ!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

When you're eating a sweet, trying to remember where you've had that flavour before. Then you realise it tastes how PB blackhole smells.

I'm now drinking a mug of cherry horlicks thinking mmm cherry glaze lol


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

When you use a QD spray to clean your metal garage door.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Had a neighbour yesterday comment on a car I did yesterday, said it looked new. Was in fact an R reg Mazda 3. Even my mate when he came back for his car was nicely surprised.

One other neighbour asked what I did to the cars as it hurts his eyes to look at them as the sun's reflection blinds him.

You'd think my neughbours would be used to it by now, but they all pop out sometime to look at the car before then a few hours later when it's finished.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

When your wife wants to go out in her car all the time because she knows you don't like her or the kids dirtying your car 

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

LittleMissTracy said:


> When your BF sees a faded red oxidised corsa and says "I bet you'd love to have ago and bring the colour back on that" :lol:


Haha, whenever my GF sees a faded red car she always clocks me looking and says " you could make that look amazing lol":buffer:


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

My neighbours comment on how I'm always out there cleaning my car and how good they look, but also get the "you cleaned that the other day" or "wana do mine next"! Il happily do yours, if you pay me!

My neighbour also tells me to take the girlfriend out for lunch or dinner instead of cleaning the cars, no thanks


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

I wouldn't mind, but I only consider myself to be ok having only played on 2 motors. Its good tho that he thinks I could. :lol:



gatman said:


> My neighbour also tells me to take the girlfriend out for lunch or dinner instead of cleaning the cars, no thanks


As well as


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

LittleMissTracy said:


> I wouldn't mind, but I only consider myself to be ok having only played on 2 motors. Its good tho that he thinks I could. :lol:
> 
> As well as


I know I've only done a few, but I spose faded red is one of the easiest to do. Il have to get a pic up of a red corsa I've seen at the in laws it's shocking and not that old, I want to fix it bad


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

When your car is that clean someone flies down from Dunfermline to Chester to buy it without even seeing it in the flesh....
When your mate says "I've jyst washed my car for the first time in a while, clean isn't it?" and I reply "mate, my engine bay is cleaner than that!" for him to have a look then say "OK maybe it is!"


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

I think all these stories need some pictures to back them up......not that this is an excuse just to see some spanking cars


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

danga200 said:


> I think all these stories need some pictures to back them up......not that this is an excuse just to see some spanking cars


Side panel from yesterday eve, but more in showroom section. I'd go and take some in the sun but I have 2 cats sleeping on my lap and while there quiet.........


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

danga200 said:


> I think all these stories need some pictures to back them up......not that this is an excuse just to see some spanking cars


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Okay. Here goes.

Yesterday before










Five hours after










For a car that honestly hasn't been cleaned other than a garage pressure washer for some six years, I think it came up quite well.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

You know you've been here too long when you take the family to the beach but rather a beach towel you take a microfibre cloth to dry the kids off!

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

..... When you don't let another car out of a side road if it does not look like the owner looks after it!


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

Just finished putting a layer of bouncers Sherbet Fizz on the my car and my neighbour comes out and says " one day you'll wear the paint away" haha, yeah f**k off, not heard that one before!!


----------

